# Ranitomeya ventrimaculata tadpole food? and a tannin question



## smittyyy (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, my second clutch from my vents are almost free swimmers. First clutch went moldy. Are there any substitutes for the tad pole food that is sold online? something that can be bought at local petstores or even ingredients from the grocery store? 


Has anyone used shavings from moponi drift to release tannins into the tadpoles water? the moponi, along with some java moss is all that i added for the first pole that was ready for its own deli cup.

thanks


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm new at this too but I have been rotating good quality fish flake food, crushed algae wafers, blood worms and frozen cyclops and all my auratus tads are doing well so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemesis713 (Feb 1, 2016)

For the tad tea I just boil an Indian almond leaf in a gallon of water. I also add a pinch of java moss in each of the 16oz cups I keep the tads in. The moss actually grows well in the cups.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Simply use the best, highest quality fish flakes you can find. To the best of my knowledge, Omega One flake foods are so far beyond the competition, they'll never catch up! Ocean Nutrion used to run up against them, but their quality took a massive dive a number of years ago. They completely changed their formula.

Particularly with ventrimaculata, I would't be using algae wafers. There will be plenty of vegetable matter in the flakes. Besides that, vents are very cannibalistic. Ed did a study once and eliminated the cannibalistic tendancy, raising a batch of tads together until they morphed. He did this with a very high protein diet. This points out their need for lots of protein.
Be careful with frozen foods. Some have great luck with them, but they can foul the water quickly.


----------



## thenatureterrarium (May 13, 2017)

You can buy tannin extract at most stores that carry fish supplies. As for feeding the tads, try 100% pure spirulina.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Just putting a little piece of oak leaf in the rad water releases tannins.


----------



## smittyyy (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks Guys!

Going to go with the omega1 fish flakes and oak leafs for the tannin. Pretty cool hobby, i find myself thinking about my frogs way to much.


----------

